
Career- Java or Python job as Fresher - guna2698
Hey hi, I really don&#x27;t know what to choose I almost have two offers one on core Java based projects and another one as data analyst using python.(both offers are like they give training and hire)once I choose data analyst do I need to worry about learning basics of java again to try for big companies after 2-3years? Or strong skills on python is enough to clear interview without knowing the basics of Java?or go for java vased work and learn python later.. Which is safe side.
======
petr25102018
Just go work for a role, company and product you like. Thinking about leaving
your job before it even starts is not really good :)

~~~
guna2698
But what language to choose java or python?

